# Kindleboards for Sony?



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

A friend just got a Sony and is having trouble charging it.  Is there an equivalent to Kindleboards for Sony?

Thanks,
Elaine 
Norman, Oklahoma


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

I own a Sony and get most of my information from http://www.mobileread.com/forums/

It's not a Sony specific board, but there is a Sony forum and there are a lot of knowledgeable people there. It's also a good venue for keeping on top of what is going on across the e-book reader industry.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

There is a Sony specific forum, but it's not very active.  I used to visit it when I had a Sony, but sometimes it would go a week with no new posts.  There was one person who pretty much answered most questions.  I agree that MobileReads is probably better.  They have a thread specific to each type of ereader.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

http://sonyreaderboards.com/index.cgi


----------

